# Mobile, AL Bank Fishing



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

I've been told the pier on the way to Dauphin Island can be good at times but I can't claim first hand knowledge of that. There are a handful of guys from Mobile and Eastern Shore that will hopefully see this. Good Luck.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

Thanks for the help. Orientation ends at 5 each day and the wife and kids are staying home so I figured doing a little fishing would be a good way to pass the time each evening. I'm staying off of 65 so I'll have to see how far of a drive it is to that pier. Googling around the internet I found some mention of people fishing under the Dog River bridge which isn't too far. I know this section doesn't get too much traffic so if I don't get any more responses in a week or two I might post in the fishing report section or even the general discussion section. Thanks again.


----------



## revenuer95b (Jul 3, 2015)

The ponds on campus hold bass if your interested. When I was in my undergrad I use to carry a rod and fish a little for bass. Small jigs and plastic worms worked well.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

> The ponds on campus hold bass if your interested. When I was in my undergrad I use to carry a rod and fish a little for bass. Small jigs and plastic worms worked well.


Thanks. There was a pond right by where our orientation was held. It didn't have much water in it but I definitely would have tried it out. I wound up driving down to Dauphin Island Sunday evening and Monday morning. I caught a really nice trout on topwater Monday morning. I enjoyed the orientation too. The program im in has impressed me so far and the campus was really nice too. I'll probably go back with the family for graduation in a couple years.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2015)

pt448 said:


> Thanks. There was a pond right by where our orientation was held. It didn't have much water in it but I definitely would have tried it out. I wound up driving down to Dauphin Island Sunday evening and Monday morning. I caught a really nice trout on topwater Monday morning. I enjoyed the orientation too. The program im in has impressed me so far and the campus was really nice too. I'll probably go back with the family for graduation in a couple years.


Glad to hear you caught some.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

CWright said:


> Glad to hear you caught some.


Your suggestions made all the difference. Thanks again. I'll be back in a couple years for graduation. Next time I'll bring the fam and make a little vacation out of it.


----------

